# 'The ground is back!'



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

It's in the 60s and the snow has melted. When I took Robin for his walk, he sniffed around, and his eyes were googly from the sunlight!

It's like that charcoal ad. :kittyturn-'Man, I dunno know what happened! The ground was gone! Everything was just...WHITE!...'

Squirrel: :smile:-'It was just winter, man... someone get him a burger!'


----------

